# TAURUS PT 945 HD



## SwampRat 1462 (Aug 7, 2021)

Searching for mags, holsters and night sights....Help appreciated!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SwampRat 1462 said:


> Searching for mags, holsters and night sights....Help appreciated!!


That looks like a cross between a Beretta 92 and a Sig P229. I'm just guessing that a holster for a Sig P229 would probably work. For magazines and sights you're probably going to have to look for OEM (original equipment manufacture). If the gun is no longer in production good luck with that as I doubt that there are any aftermarket parts and accessories available for it. You'll just have to keep searching the internet and gun shows. Which I'm also guessing that you probably already have?


----------



## SwampRat 1462 (Aug 7, 2021)

desertman said:


> That looks like a cross between a Beretta 92 and a Sig P229. I'm just guessing that a holster for a Sig P229 would probably work. For magazines and sights you're probably going to have to look for OEM (original equipment manufacture). If the gun is no longer in production good luck with that as I doubt that there are any aftermarket parts and accessories available for it. You'll just have to keep searching the internet and gun shows. Which I'm also guessing that you probably already have?


Many Thanks!!! Good advice...


----------

